# Software for 4D movie theatre



## Deleted member 19894 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello,

I'm working on a personal project; a home theatre with 4D effects.

Everything on the effect side of the project is here or in progress:
4x RGB Led spots,
a 4 ch dimmerpack controlling fans, ambient light ceiling lights
a DMX controlled scent machine (3 scents for now, but up to 6)
a DMX strobe (on my list)
a DMX controller to activate vibrating motors in the seats at 5 different places.
a low smoke (custom ultrasonic mistmaker wit fan)
Buttkicker

The only thing I'm struggling with is the software.
I'd like to have a timeline based program wit DMX output.
And be able to save presets to program common effects faster.

The output should be fullscreen video and 5.1 / 6.1 / DTS surround.

I have a program called TJ show, but no surround output and the video is not fullscreen, but framed.
Does anyone have good and cheap alternatives? I don't want to spend more then € 200,- on software.

Thanks in advance!
Dave


----------



## Bubby4j (Sep 1, 2014)

Dimmer packs aren't designed for uses with fans, it won't work very well and may even damage the fan, dimmer pack, or both.


----------



## Deleted member 19894 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bubby4j said:


> Dimmer packs aren't designed for uses with fans, it won't work very well and may even damage the fan, dimmer pack, or both.


Thank you!
I am aware of it. The fans are in switch mode on the pack. I just need small 'blasts' of air.


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 1, 2014)

Check out VenueMagic DMX+AV, it is likely to have all you want except for the price, about USD600. There is a 15-day fully operational demo. Thereafter, the purchase is locked in to your pc with 1 or 2 'reloads' should you lose it or change pc.

200 pounds is not much for such a software. I'm surprised TJ Show has a black border. Have you tried writing to them regarding that? Additionally, if you can get a '2nd-hand' AvStumpfl Wings Platinum 3, it can do what you want as well, but it's DMX is tied in to Stumpfl's own DMX units + 1 other. A download is also available for Wings 3 at AvStumpfl's website (under 'previous versions'), and I may have a contact in England (assuming you are located there since you mentioned British Pounds) who knows someone who is no longer using his Wings version 3 licences (USB dongle).

ThomasL
Malaysia


----------



## alyx92 (Sep 2, 2014)

I can't offer much insight, but I would love to see pictures as this thing comes together. It sounds like an awesome project. Good luck!!


----------



## StradivariusBone (Sep 2, 2014)

daaf84 said:


> Thank you!
> I am aware of it. The fans are in switch mode on the pack. I just need small 'blasts' of air.



Others will chime in, but even still depending on the dimmer pack and how it changes the sine wave I think you can damage fan motor or worse your pack. Might be able to find some sort of DMX controlled contactor/relay to allow for regular current to power the device, but keep the control on your DMX chain.


----------



## Chris15 (Sep 2, 2014)

ThomasL said:


> I may have a contact in England (assuming you are located there since you mentioned British Pounds)



The OP's location is listed as the Netherlands - and he's talking about euros not pounds...


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 2, 2014)

Chris15 said:


> The OP's location is listed as the Netherlands - and he's talking about euros not pounds...



Oops my bad  ...excuse the old eyes; wasn't wearing my reading glasses


----------



## Deleted member 19894 (Sep 2, 2014)

StradivariusBone said:


> Others will chime in, but even still depending on the dimmer pack and how it changes the sine wave I think you can damage fan motor or worse your pack. Might be able to find some sort of DMX controlled contactor/relay to allow for regular current to power the device, but keep the control on your DMX chain.



Is also possible. I build a 8 ch DMX receiver from Hoelscher (http://www.hoelscher-hi.de/hendrik/english/switch.htm)
I can connect a Solid state relay to it. 
But it would be nice if I can control the frequency of it, so, anyone suggestions?


----------



## StradivariusBone (Sep 2, 2014)

daaf84 said:


> But it would be nice if I can control the frequency of it, so, anyone suggestions?



I would guess if it was wired with tapped windings like a ceiling fan you'd just have to use a few relays to get the 3 or 4 different speeds, I'm not sure how you'd get DMX control over the AC frequency.


----------

